

Fallacies of Distributed Computing - yurisagalov
http://www.microsoftstartupzone.com/Blogs/matt_thompson/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?List=54661028-1c0c-470c-9313-f895401b0f76&ID=3

======
blasdel
It's kind of funny how relatively little Microsoft has done to address any of
these issues -- pushing apps-on-a-server via RDP instead of their old CORBA
nonsense is one of their few successes I can think of. Even though the
approach is ultimately "pretend you're not remote", at least it's happening at
the right layers.

